

gBox: Give The Gift Of DRM-Free Music - brlewis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/21/gbox-give-the-gift-of-drm-free-music/

======
damon
From gbox.com home page (local machine : osx firefox 2):

"Hey, you need to be on a Windows machine and use Internet Explorer 6,
Internet Explorer 7, or Firefox 2.0 to get the full gBox experience. We are
working hard to support Mac and Linux users, but it will take some time. Big
apologies for the inconvenience."

